# F~~king NHS Doctor!!!!



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

This vis a fucking serious rant....As some of you know i moved back with my mother recently. Until i got my new house.

This time last night. I heard a noise from my mums room so i had a look only to find my mum having as best descried as a fit. I tried to calm her down but nothing worked so i called an ambulance. Those guys were great got to me within 3 minutes. So we get to the hospital. My mum is sent for a brain scan. It comes back and the doctors that were treating my mum said "we cant tell for sure but it looks like she has a brain bleed. So in this case we will take her down to intensive care. Shut her body down and use the machines to keep her alive. But the chances are she wont make it. We are sorry to say".

As you can imagine im going through serious agony and upset. Then an hour goes by and the top consultant turns up and says. "What are you on about a brain bleed. It's quite obvious a stroke, maybe a severe fit".

Ok hearing my mother has had a stroke is fucking awful news. But at least she has a good chance of a full recovery. Whereas this stupid ass fuckwit had already decided my mother is going to die :x :x :x

FUCKING WANKER!!!!!!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Jesus Jamie let me know if i can do anything ok???? :?


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Sorry to read this Jamie. I hope your mum makes a speedy recovery soon.

Please send her my best wishes.



> let me know if i can do anything ok????


Ditto

Chris


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Sorry to hear your bad news Jamie, and i hope your mother recovers well ,

As for the NHS doctor passing judgement on what may or may not be the problem before thay 'can be sure' thats just plain wrong and utterly irresponsible....

Best wishes

Tony


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Know exactly how you feel Jamie and can only sympathise. When my daughter was nearly four, we were told by the top consultant at Great Ormond Street, that we might should consider just taking her home and "making her comfortable" :evil: As you know, Saskia is now nearly 12. 

That consultant is now the Chief Exec of GOS but we take great delight in seeing her when we're at the hospital just to show her how wrong she was :twisted:

As I've said in your other post, hope your mum fully recovers without any complications and if we can do anything, just shout.

Best thing you can do for your mum is to be positive when you're with her and keep her thinking the same way.

Paul


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Fooking hell Jamie - sounds like you moved back just in time.
Hope your mother has a speedy recovery.


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

What a dick (the Doc).......all I can say is Thank God they got it wrong !! :? I be freaking furious that someone put me through the mill with such terrifying news.....but then again I'd now be feeling relieved I guess.

I hope your Mum makes a full recovery bud. Are they sure it's a stroke / fit, as you put that they said it's 'maybe' one or the other ? Just thinking aloud but it wouldn't surprise me if it was just dehydration in this stifling heat.

Anyway, like I said I hope all's well with yer Mum. :wink:


----------



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

Just as well you were there...


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Jamie, that's terrible. Sometimes I think that some docs don't realise the impact that their words will have. They deal with these situations most days, and forget that this might be the first time that you have to deal with it. Although that's no excuse for getting the diagnosis wrong in the first place.

I hope you mum makes and full and speedy recovery. Stay positive....


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Had the same sort of thing with my son who is now 4 one Doctor will tell you he has some thing awful then the next will say he will grow out of it 
Hope your mum makes a full and speedy recovery Jamie good job you were there m8


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Doctors are NOT to be trusted. I have seen so many in my life and I don't trust them at all. There is a lot of guesswork going in medicine and diagnosis of an illness. I have to say that this is to be expected as nobody can see inside a human body or predict how the body will react to an illness as our bodies are so complex.


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Best wishes to your Mum Jamie, as for the docs, run um down!


----------



## Scott2k21 (Nov 11, 2004)

so sorry to hear this genocidalduck........best wishes to you and I hope your mother makes a speedy recovery

I share many of the same thoughts mentioned in this post with reference to GPs potentially 'guessing' and prescribing whatever drugs to make their jobs easier and essentially save money involved with further investigation to a problem

....basically in the early hours of 1st march this year my mother passed away suddenly at home.......total shock to us all and I was (and still am) absolutely gutted

she had been complaining of a bad back for a few weeks beforehand and had been prescribed various painkillers etc that never really did much.......the doctors simply took my mother's 'expert' self diagnosis of a "bad back" (more to the side as in kidney area) as gospel and never investigated further......similar to 2 years previous when a 'pain' got so bad they eventually stopped the pain killers and found out she had a large cyst on her ovary which were subsequently removed!

.....anyway the pain killers kept coming and some clever GP decided to take it on himself to prescribe morpheine sulphate for her to take at home (the strongest available!!)

......basically within 2 days she had passed away

now before you read into this that it may be coincidence (which it may well be)........my mother was elderly (73 - had me when she was 46) and suffered with chronic asthma. She was also overweight god bless her and had been told she had an enlarged heart around the same time as she had he ovaries removed..........what's my point?

......well inside the box of morpheine tablets is the bit of paper that tells you whats in them etc and when *NOT TO TAKE*........now I for one just take any prescribed drug from a GP and so did my mam

I'd say my mam ticked around 75-80% of the boxes for why not to take (ie elderly, chronic asthma/narrowing of the airways, heart probs (as it slows the body down), overweight etc etc)

....to cut a long story short the causes of death were put down as bronco pneumonia (fluid on the lungs) and enlarged heart......looking into it a bit further it seems that kidney problems/failure can result in fluid sent to the lungs

.....so did the doctor miss a possible kidney problem by not looking into it and simply trying to rid the pain?

.....and/or did they simply 'shut her down' by slowing her heart so much with the medication that she just gave in?

It is my graduation this friday up in sunny glasgow and I know for a fact she really wanted to see me graduate as she had done through my HNC etc before my degree........unfortunately she missed it by 4 months and I am devastated.......also she never saw me married or have any children.....words cannot describe how this feels

anyway sorry if this was a very sketchy post but it is hard to try to get it all out without getting more upset and angry

all the best to everyone.......make the most of the time you have

Scott


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Horrible experience, I've had two like this myself :

Mrs B had a suspected ectopic, had tests in the hospital and when the results came back a junior doctor told us that it was confirmed and Mrs B would be wheeled down to theatre soon to have an op. I demanded a second opinion (I mentioned we had private medical insurance) and the registrar eventually arrived, took one look at the results and said they were perfect - better than average - so we could go home. I've got a pic of the result in my sig somewhere 

Mrs B had a head on 30mph/40mph crash with another car on the way to work early one Sunday morning and a policeman arrived at the front door to inform me (that's a bad feeling particularly when he took his helmet off). Both cars were written off and she was cut from the vehicle with the airbag saving her life. He informed me that she had severe head injuries and her legs were both broken. When I got to the hospital she had whiplash and a fractured ankle and was out the next day.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

We must ALL chanllenge our doctors...ask them questions and never take anything for granted. If in doubt ask for a second opinion.

My mum too was given medication for a heart condition that blood tests proved later she didn't have. The medication she was taking made her very ill and she almost died.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

My wife is a Nurse Practitioner and states on a weekly basis the last people to trust with health issues are Doctors. Dont hear her swear often but its usually followed by ''xxxxxxxxxx Doctors''.

On the upside the news was that way round, better an hour or so of anguish and then relief than an hour of relief and weeks of anguish.

Best wishes to your Mum Jamie. My Mums in hospital too at the moment after a semi serious op so I can empathise. Mind u, her chap's (she and my Dad divorced nigh on 20 years ago) Sister is in as is his mother, poor fella's aged 10 years in 2 weeks!


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> This vis a fucking serious rant....As some of you know i moved back with my mother recently. Until i got my new house.
> 
> This time last night. I heard a noise from my mums room so i had a look only to find my mum having as best descried as a fit. I tried to calm her down but nothing worked so i called an ambulance. Those guys were great got to me within 3 minutes. So we get to the hospital. My mum is sent for a brain scan. It comes back and the doctors that were treating my mum said "we cant tell for sure but it looks like she has a brain bleed. So in this case we will take her down to intensive care. Shut her body down and use the machines to keep her alive. But the chances are she wont make it. We are sorry to say".
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear of your mum's illness. I do however feel the need to reply - but bear in mind I write this as a doctor just returning home from a 14 hours shift dealing with similar problems.

I would contest a few points - namely if they hade 'decided she was going to die' then I doubt they would have considered ITU intervention.

Fits are failry rare with 'normal' strokes and are more common with bleeds, but bear in mind the term 'stroke' refers to any acute brain injury and can include bleeds as well as the more common 'infarctions' where an artery is blocked.

Patients can look extremely unwell after a fit - and can also recover rapidly - perhaps a change in the clinical condition over the hour made the likley diagnosis more evident? Similarly brain scans are not 'black and white' - more shades of gray that need review and debate.

We - as a body - do tend to paint a bleak picture when patients are gravely ill - in my experience being prepared for the worst is usually less traumatic than being told everything is fine and then a patient deteriorates and dies suddenly.

We do of course get it wrong, we are human, and errors are made. I do beleive the majority do try their best to do the right thing though...

Best wishes for a speedy recovery and swift discharge home.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Doctors are NOT to be trusted. I have seen so many in my life and I don't trust them at all. There is a lot of guesswork going in medicine and diagnosis of an illness. I have to say that this is to be expected as nobody can see inside a human body or predict how the body will react to an illness as our bodies are so complex.


#

That is one of the most ridiculous statements you have come up with...!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

jdn said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > This vis a fucking serious rant....As some of you know i moved back with my mother recently. Until i got my new house.
> ...


You may contest them....But their isnt anything wrong with my hearing. Also i didnt say that they told me she was going to but the chances are she will.

I have no dispute that Doctors try to do the right thing. But when asked if they know what is going on rather than tell me what they thought. They should have said that they will know nothing until the guy that does the report on the scan delivers the report.

Anyway Guys thanks for your words of support. I've been with her for just about every hour except a couple since it happened. 3 hours sleep in 3 days. She is making progress the general thinking is its a stroke to the left side of her brain. Which means that she has lost all mobility on her right side. The first 24 hours was not the best. But today she has recognised peoples voices. And for the first time today when one of the nurses(All of them have been fantastic. A lorry load of Roses for them) asked my mum to use her right hand to squeeze her hand. My mum tried to do it with her left. Which ok is the wrong hand but at least she is starting to understand some of what is being said to her now. I Wondered if it was a fluk and asked her to wingle her fingers and she did  . So some marked improvement in the last 24 hours. I just hope that she continues with this kind of recovery.


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> So some marked improvement in the last 24 hours. I just hope that she continues with this kind of recovery.


Thats good to hear. Heres hoping the next 24hrs are just as good. (Fingers crossed)

Take care and best wishes.

Chris


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

A close friend of mine recently collapsed with terrible headaches and was rushed into hospital. She was in hospital for several days for tests, scans and x-rays but never got to talk to a doctor. Then one day a doctor comes and sits on her bed and says, I quote 
'Your scans show that you have a large brain tumour, there is nothing to worry about. Just call your husband to take you home now and you will receive an appoinment with a neurologist in a few weeks'.
The doctor then walked away - how insensitive, he did not even wait so she could ask questions or ask for a nurse or a family member to be present when he broke the news to her. No one could give her any more information and she was promptly discharged.

My friend was utterly distraught as you can imagine and did have to wait about a month for an appointment. During this time she sorted out her personal affairs, her will, guardians for her girls and even planned her funeral.

The neurologist appointment resulted in more detailed mri scans and more time waiting for the results. Eventually, she was told that it was not a brain tumour but a fatty lump that she had probably been born with. The relief was immeasurable but the sheer hell that she and her family and friends went through is something I will never forget.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

I despise GPs with a passion. They have mis-diagnosed my father's problems more times than I can count.

My back hurts all the time - Diagnosis: get your wife to make a small cushion for it. Result: goes into convulsions a few weeks later, and ends up in hospital with a kidney stone partially blocking the exit channel. Simply test not done: urine

I am having problems seeing properly in one eye - Diagnosis: Old age caught up with you, your retina is slowly generating and losing blood supply. Result: minor stroke as the blood vessels to the eye were being blocked. Simple test not done: ultrasound of the carotid arteries.

I have had stomach pains for months, and find it difficult to eat and drink, like I'm full - Diagnosis: acute indigestion, here's some painkillers and indigestion tablets, we should do a colonscopy asap. Result: after weeks not eating or drinking properly - my mother pleading for him to be taken into hospital to be put on a drip, and GPs telling her she is over reacting and there is nothing seriously wrong - he is admitted into hospital after being violently sick from some mixture given to him by the GP to clear his bowls before the colonscopy (8 weeks after it was deemed urgent), an operation is performed to finally take a look at what is going on and a tumour is found to be blocking the large intestine with secondary growths on the rest of the intestine. He dies 80 minutes after the operation from a heartattack. Simply test not done early enough: colonscopy. Yes, it would not have saved him ultimately, but it would have made his remaining time on this planet a lot easier.

So I'm far from satisfied with the standard of care provided by modern GPs. If you are over 50, forget it. Whatever problems you have, it's age related, and they will go through a plethora of drugs to try until eventually they are forced to investigate your symptoms properly, by which time it is inevitably too late.

Old people are expensive to cure. It's far cheaper to fob them off with cheap drugs and placebos until things are too serious to do anything about.

We trust GPs implicitly at our peril. For Christ Sake, my mother was prescribe pills for high blood pressure on the basis of a *single* blood pressure measurement. She's 60, and all old people suffer from high blood pressure, obviously. She now has low blood pressure. She no longer takes them and she's fine. Utter fools.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I do think though that a lot of the decisions mad by GP's are based on cost and that has to lie with the government. All surgery's now are run like businesses as are Hospitals you only have to read the papers and it disgusts me that money is coming before health.

I was treated for 4yrs for an illness that i didn't have, it was only after speaking to a nurse friend who said to come off the tablets i was prescribed that I realised, That's 4 yrs of having regular blood tests and fluorescent piss and other side effects 

Another thing is Docs are too freely with prescriptions and inoculations half of which are not required and if you actually ask a doc whether he would prescribe this to there own family member he would probably say no.
Just ask a doc whether their kids have had the MMR vaccine or any and you will be surprised :?


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Sorry to hear the bad news Jamie, I hope your mum makes a full recovery


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

jonah said:


> I do think though that a lot of the decisions mad by GP's are based on cost and that has to lie with the government. All surgery's now are run like businesses as are Hospitals you only have to read the papers and it disgusts me that money is coming before health.
> 
> I was treated for 4yrs for an illness that i didn't have, it was only after speaking to a nurse friend who said to come off the tablets i was prescribed that I realised, That's 4 yrs of having regular blood tests and fluorescent piss and other side effects
> 
> ...


I know of no doctor who has withheld the MMR to their own. Both of mine have had it, and it is utterly irresponsible and selfish of those who do deny their children the vaccine - but that is a whole other flame.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Once again guys thanks for your kind comments.

Had abit more improvement. First yesterday she woke up for a few seconds looked at me and she put her hand on mine and gave it a gentle squeeze. One of those that only mothers can give. Then later on she woke and pointed her finger at me and mumbled something for a few seconds. I just said sorry i wasnt leaving. To which i got a big smile from her(Obviously from only one side of her face) and she put her hand up to my face and touched my cheek. This is why i dont want to leave her. Mostly she wakes up looks around then goes straight back to sleep. But it's moments like that. Which i dont want to miss. As it gives me just abit more hope rather than thinking the worst all the time.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> Once again guys thanks for your kind comments.
> 
> Had abit more improvement. First yesterday she woke up for a few seconds looked at me and she put her hand on mine and gave it a gentle squeeze. One of those that only mothers can give. Then later on she woke and pointed her finger at me and mumbled something for a few seconds. I just said sorry i wasnt leaving. To which i got a big smile from her(Obviously from only one side of her face) and she put her hand up to my face and touched my cheek. This is why i dont want to leave her. Mostly she wakes up looks around then goes straight back to sleep. But it's moments like that. Which i dont want to miss. As it gives me just abit more hope rather than thinking the worst all the time.


Lump in throat time when I read that Jamie - encouraging news, sounds like she's a fighter  Keep smiling mate


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

Good news indeed 

I'm sure that every time your mum wakes up and sees you there Jamie, it only makes her want to get better even more... keep your heart up, keep smiling and don't give up hope...


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

thejepster said:


> I'm sure that every time your mum wakes up and sees you there Jamie, it only makes her want to get better even more... keep your heart up, keep smiling and don't give up hope...


Ditto on these comments.

Sounds positive news Jamie. Make sure you keeping looking after yourself though - don't want you keeling over.

Best wishes.

Moley


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Ducky, glad your mum is still with us and on mend.

On GPs, doc and NHS stuff, there are a few horror stories here, which is saddening. People should remember that our first responsibility is always to ourselves for our health and well being, and we don't always help ourselves through our lifestyles over the years. And with an increasingly elderly population, this is not set to get better.

Despite record NHS spending levels, many nurses, docs, housemen are massively stressed and overloaded, so things will go wrong from time to time. It is unfortunate that there is always a human case with concerned family at the receiving end.

BUT we should remember the good things that the NHS _does_ do, and _is_ capable of delivering for patient care.

I was pulled out of a car wreck in my early 20s. 4 of my friends died. I nearly did but was picked up by NHS. My fractured skull, arm, both legs, 5 ribs through lungs, collapsed lungs and severe blood loss and multiple laceratiosn - were all dealt with swiftly and efficiently, and, after a month in ICU and and year off work, I was good as new. The NHS docs in A&E, consultants, nursing staff, physios, my own GP etc, all did a great job. So I have only praise for them when the chips are down.

There must be 1000s of good stories for each NHS cock up.

My point being that when the heat is really on, the NHS can really deliver amongst the best patient care in the world. And generally they get it right. It is a shame that this has not been the case for Jamie's mum.

We all wish her a speedy and full recovery.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Once again guys thanks for your kind comments.
> 
> Had abit more improvement. First yesterday she woke up for a few seconds looked at me and she put her hand on mine and gave it a gentle squeeze. One of those that only mothers can give. Then later on she woke and pointed her finger at me and mumbled something for a few seconds. I just said sorry i wasnt leaving. To which i got a big smile from her(Obviously from only one side of her face) and she put her hand up to my face and touched my cheek. This is why i dont want to leave her. Mostly she wakes up looks around then goes straight back to sleep. But it's moments like that. Which i dont want to miss. As it gives me just abit more hope rather than thinking the worst all the time.


Danielle and I's thoughts are with you mate!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

garyc said:


> Ducky, glad your mum is still with us and on mend.
> 
> On GPs, doc and NHS stuff, there are a few horror stories here, which is saddening. People should remember that our first responsibility is always to ourselves for our health and well being, and we don't always help ourselves through our lifestyles over the years. And with an increasingly elderly population, this is not set to get better.
> 
> ...


I agree Gary. The patient care has been outstanding. My sister has been away on hols now shes back. She keeps going on that i should move her as she has private healthcare. I've told her that until mum no longer needs supervision on the scale she does now. Only then ill consider it. As if their are any complications any private hospital will just send her back to the NHS. The care she is getting at the moment. I honestly cant see her getting it any better in a private hospital( But then i am buying all the nurses boxes of chocolates and a few bottles on wine. Just so they know that i think alot of the care they are giving my mum) . However she would get her own room and maybe better food. But as she cant eat at the mo that isnt an issue.

But i forgot to add. The doctors should not have told me what he thought until the consultant had turned up and gave his opinion. Thats what still fucks me off :x

Not long been back and had another really encourging day. I had some get well cards to give her. She woke up and was pretty with it. So i wondered. she opened the cards by holding them in her teeth and using her good arm. Then she opened them to read them. On one occassion she had one upside down. But without me saying anything she turned the card round the right way. I'm completly made up. Just hoping this sort off progress continues.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

thehornster said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Once again guys thanks for your kind comments.
> ...


Thanks matey! Your a good friend! Tell Elle thanks from me also.


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Hi Jamie

Iv'e only just seen this message as Iv'e not been on the forum for a long time. 
Really sorry to hear what your going through, Soph and I's thoughts are with you also.
We wish her a full and quick recovery.

With recent experiences I have lost a great deal of trust with the NHS.
I can't point any fingers as I personally don't know enough about the whole thing but I do know that I don't feel 100% safe in getting the best diagnosis or treatment from them.

Don't forget to take care of yourself aswell.
I'm sure theres plenty of people that are willing to help already but if I can let me know.


----------



## benny (May 15, 2006)

Ok hearing my mother has had a stroke is fucking awful news. But at least she has a good chance of a full recovery. Whereas this stupid ass fuckwit had already decided my mother is going to die :x :x :x

FUCKING WANKER!!!!!![/quote]

whilst I am very sorry to hear your news do you really think that calling them a wanker is appropriate. And a stroke can also take the form of a bleed and it can also cause a fit. would you have been happy if no-one had told you anything until the consultant had seen her?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

benny said:


> Ok hearing my mother has had a stroke is fucking awful news. But at least she has a good chance of a full recovery. Whereas this stupid ass fuckwit had already decided my mother is going to die :x :x :x
> 
> FUCKING WANKER!!!!!!


whilst I am very sorry to hear your news do you really think that calling them a wanker is appropriate. And a stroke can also take the form of a bleed and it can also cause a fit. would you have been happy if no-one had told you anything until the consultant had seen her?[/quote]

Yes. They could have told me its to soon to say anything. We will know more soon and give you an update.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Duckie :-*

All the best to your mum & family.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> There must be 1000s of good stories for each NHS cock up.
> 
> My point being that when the heat is really on, the NHS can really deliver amongst the best patient care in the world.


The trouble is more things are wrong with the NHS than the 1 in a thousand cock ups. One of them is the apathy and unprofessionalism of many in the NHS (mainly GPs) which lead on to them having to deliver when the heat is on. My concern about the NHS is not their capabilities but their motivation to apply them at all times.

If they more consistently dealt with patients with proper thought and care at the early stages of a potentially drawn out illness, of which many befall on those advancing in their years, then perhaps either they would make the last years of that patient and their relatives a more comfortable, or perhaps even save lifes.

The NHS likes to harp on and on about early diagnosis both increasing the chance of full recovery and also saving money. But they place much of the onus on the public recognising changes in their health and reporting them to their GP.

However, when your GP initially dismisses your symptoms as minor or "old age", then tries drug after drug when the symptoms persist, and then finally decides to refer you, inevitably by the time the right tests are done and it is taken seriously the diagnosis is made for them and it's too late to do anything. You end up in hospital (if you're lucky) and only then do they start working at their best, and hopefully their best is enough. I told my father's consultant after his death, "GPs don't give you very much to work on, do they". She just shrugged her shoulders.

GDuck - all the very best to your mother. I'm glad to read she is progressing well.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Jamie, I hope your mum makes a speedy recovery - sounds like she is progressing well. Just remember to look after yourself tho, you are no good to her if you run yourself into the ground :?

Hev x


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Here's to a full & speedy recovery for your Mum.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

sorry to hear that, hope your mother gets well soon!


----------



## AvusLee (Jun 12, 2004)

Sorry to hear your news Jamie. Hope your mum makes a full recovery. I work for the Amb service and see many people who have made great recoverys from CVA's. It will take time though.

Don't start me on doctors, GP's in particular. As stated, they run their surgery's like buisneses. Next time your waiting ages for an ambulance please dont blame us guys, its probably because were doing the work some overpaid lazy fucker of a GP should up off his arse doing.

Good luck Jamie. x


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

AvusLee said:


> Sorry to hear your news Jamie. Hope your mum makes a full recovery. I work for the Amb service and see many people who have made great recoverys from CVA's. It will take time though.
> 
> Don't start me on doctors, GP's in particular. As stated, they run their surgery's like buisneses. Next time your waiting ages for an ambulance please dont blame us guys, its probably because were doing the work some overpaid lazy fucker of a GP should up off his arse doing.
> 
> Good luck Jamie. x


Canty blame the ambulance guys at all. Couldnt believe how quick 3 of them got to our house. It was less than 5 minutes. Fantastic response. Where ive been at the hospital the crews even remember me and come up asking how shes getting on. I cant thank the crews or the hospital support staff(Nurses). However its those who have been the biggest help that are the ones that cant give the information. Whereas the Docs just breeze in and out as though they have lost their vocal chords.


----------



## AvusLee (Jun 12, 2004)

Out of interest what hosp was it?


----------

